# Large breed vs 'Normal' Puppy food



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

I normally swap my pups onto a standard adult food at about 6 months but it's been so long since I had a Shep pup I have forgotten what to do for the first 6 months!!

Pup will be coming home on Arden Grange puppy food (I think LB) but I am not sure whether to keep him on that or get him onto the regular puppy food.

AG Large Breed puppy Nutritional Premium Dog and Cat Food - Arden Grange

AG standard puppy Nutritional Premium Dog and Cat Food - Arden Grange


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

The difference between the two is the fat, calories and protein if I'm not mistaken. So perhaps you should have your pup on the Large Breed puppy food. It's made for the larger breeds for a reason, vs "normal" puppy food. 

I'm not a pro though lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've never used puppy food at all. I find a good premium kibble and it's worked for us. 

So not a 'regular' food, like the grocery store Purina Dog Chow, some of the higher end brands have a bit better mix.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Either feed a high-end Large Breed Puppy food, or a high-end All Life Stages food. Not regular puppy food.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I find it a little odd that with that brand the LBP has a higher % of calcium than the regular puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GrammaD said:


> I find it a little odd that with that brand the LBP has a higher % of calcium than the regular puppy.


Orijen does that too... just with the LBP vs adult formula. It doesn't make any sense. :shrug:

OP... skip the puppy food.. both LBP and regular puppy and just feed a quality adult formula. Most adult formulas are ALS (all life stages) anyways.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> OP... skip the puppy food.. both LBP and regular puppy and just feed a quality adult formula. Most adult formulas are ALS (all life stages) anyways.


^^ This. You will also save money as the cost per bag is generally less_ plus _the Kcals per cup is generally higher so you will feed less.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

But if you buy a puppy formula... you get a bag with a cute puppy on the front. The breed might even match yours. Doesn't that make it all worth it??

Seriously... most puppy formulas are just gimmicks. You're paying extra for the cute puppy on the bag and that's pretty much it.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> But if you buy a puppy formula... you get a bag with a cute puppy on the front. The breed might even match yours. Doesn't that make it all worth it??


i just lol'd


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Sounds like I need to let pup settle in on his current food. Then once the major changes are done get him over to the adult food my other Sheps and cocker are on?

Will definitely make life easier only having the one lot of food in the house!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food (can or kibble).


----------

